# Apple a Andorre, Prix, Magasin.



## erxan45 (1 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

depuis quelque temps je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un mac malheureusement en france il reste trop cher ...  alors partant en espagne dans 1 semaines je souhaiterai passer a andorre alors c'est pour sa que je vien vous demander si vous connaiser ou bien que vous avez deja été a andorre ou bien que vous avez acheter un mac a andorre ... les prix rapport en france et puis les magasins qui en vende 
merci de vos réponses. 

Vive les mac


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> depuis quelque temps je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un mac malheureusement en france il reste trop cher ...  alors partant en espagne dans 1 semaines je souhaiterai passer a andorre alors c'est pour sa que je vien vous demander si vous connaiser ou bien que vous avez deja été a andorre ou bien que vous avez acheter un mac a andorre ... les prix rapport en france et puis les magasins qui en vende
> merci de vos réponses.
> ...



Toi Français ?

Trop de fautes... on comprend pas...

Mac moins cher que vacances en Espagne... mais mac pas sucer kiki...

Choix à faire...

Toi comprendre ?


----------



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Toi Français ?
> 
> Trop de fautes... on comprend pas...
> 
> ...



C'est bon la je vien pour avoir des renseignements je fait des fautes oui dsl j'ai du mal ... il me semble qu'on est pas sur un forum pour se foutre des autres mais pour partager nos connaisances 



sonnyboy a dit:


> Mac moins cher que vacances en Espagne... mais mac pas sucer kiki...



je ne te manque pas de resper donc va poster tes conneries ailleurs ok si tu n'est pas comtent de mon orthographe casse toi ! 

JE PREND TOUJOURS LES RENSEIGNEMENTS LES AUTRES MERCI


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2009)

J'ai peur que tu ne sois obligé de te casser avant moi....

On en a vu d'autres des comme toi.. des tas... et des tas... 

Suivant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Ben là, y en a un qui est mal.
Je vous laisse deviner lequel


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> JE PREND TOUJOURS LES RENSEIGNEMENTS LES AUTRES MERCI



C'est pas des renseignements que tu vas prendre kiki...

Tu aimes le rond d'30 ?


----------



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> J'ai peur que tu ne sois obligé de te casser avant moi....
> 
> On en a vu d'autres des comme toi.. des tas... et des tas...
> 
> Suivant !!!



c'est bon ta rien d'autre de plus intelligent a dire :mouais:

je fais quelque faute, je fais de mon mieu pour me faire conprendre moi je demende juste quelque renseignement c'est tout !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2009)

erxan45 a dit:


> c'est bon ta rien d'autre de plus intelligent a dire :mouais:
> 
> je fais quelque faute, je fais de mon mieu pour me faire conprendre moi je demende juste quelque renseignement c'est tout !



Mais dis donc....

Je me trompe ou....

t'aimes ça la merde... tu fais ça pour ton plaisir non ?


----------



## erxan45 (2 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ben là, y en a un qui est mal.
> Je vous laisse deviner lequel



mais enfin j'ai fait quoi c'est un forum pour se faire la guerre ou se donner des conseils rooo


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2009)

Bon, le sujet aurait plus sa place dans &#8220;switch et conseils d&#8217;acahats&#8221;

Merci également de tâcher de soigner la syntaxe des contributions, merci d&#8217;ignorer sonnyboy ou de rester zen : toute autre attitude sera vaine&#8230;

Merci aux autres de lâcher la grappe des égarés ici bas et de les orienter à minima en utilisant la fonction de signalisation.


----------

